# Hack sewer repair



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

DIY sewer repair. The homeowner sent me these pics actually proud of himself.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Pressure pipe.... Oh well. Im sure im seeing 2" drain into 4" up hill........😄


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't you mean 6" draining into 3"?

I can't tell what I'm looking at.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The service is 6" coming out of the house. Instead of digging down to the city connection and repairing the break they sleeved 4" down so the sewer reduces from 6" into 4" and its under the street


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Did you quote the repair and they decided to do it there self?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A 6" sewer is bit large for the average home. I've seen 6" sewers for apartment homes with {24} apartments.

My first guess was 6" into 4"; but the smaller pipe didn't look like 4" in the picture. Some pictures are tough to tell pipe size without any reference.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Maybe he's a physicist trying to create a venturi?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

At least the bottom is flat. It'll probably work fine.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Did you quote the repair and they decided to do it there self?


No, I was able to get it open with my Jetter they were in service. I showed them the problem and gave them a referral.


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> At least the bottom is flat. It'll probably work fine.


Maybe but its not right. Better than what most home owners could do.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you laugh and tell them, "You did a fine job, here's my fridge magnet keep it handy..." :laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Did you laugh and tell them, "You did a fine job, here's my fridge magnet keep it handy..." :laughing:


Pretty much. I told him it wasn't right. He says inspector passed him. I just can't believe it. Located in a small town outside my normal area. That would never fly in the city


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Probably the building inspector/ electrical/plumbing/ roofing/ sewer inspector. Tough to remember ALL the codes


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

We have a city near here that actually will approve that installation. 

When told that they would provide the fitting, and would approve the work I told them to go fly a kite. 

You can actually have 4" coming out of the house, are required to install new 6" and then can reduce back to 4" if you are not going all the way to the tap.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

snaking that will be fun


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> At least the bottom is flat. It'll probably work fine.


Was thinkin the same thing,it could have been done alt worse that for sure


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> DIY sewer repair. The homeowner sent me these pics actually proud of himself.
> 
> View attachment 37569


Worst thing I see is they have the hub on the pipe going against the flow:yes:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Maybe but its not right. Better than what most home owners could do.


More than likely they didn't have much money and did it the best they could with what they could find at big box stores


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

sparky said:


> More than likely they didn't have much money and did it the best they could with what they could find at big box stores


No they have the money to do it properly. They have sons who work for the city water dept and think pros cost too much


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> No they have the money to do it properly. They have sons who work for the city water dept and think pros cost too much


Oh I see,they are tight azzes,oh well us service guys will make money from them and ones like them


----------

